# How to deal with my controlling sister in law we need to move:



## Wanda Taylor Webster (Jul 5, 2019)

My husband s oldest sister who is his power of attorney and payee and before anyone says anything I did go to Social Security and apply for it she comes along gets him and they change things back to her.

We just lost a home due to her I am beyond mad not speaking to him he is handicapped and I have a 26 year old special needs daughter this was a 3 bedroom house 2 stories her issues the steps its a bad neighborhood how the hell she knew that we have never seen inside were in August.

The steps yes hubby and daughter do have seizures his is not like hers but he can do steps and also my daughter with assistance need be my husband thinks since she s the oldest whatever she says is right biggest problem.

Oh we do have Section 8 my niece was so helpful in helping us get this house landlord was her husband s cousin I feel so bad I do not know if I should try again to look for something else she wont s us to be on the ground floor.

So next time how do I do things so she wont find out hopefully until everything is set up and how do I deal with hubby he is sneaky very scared of her and soon tell which I do not trust him we need to move for more space.

I could slap the day lights out of her or do I someway and how find something for my daughter and I it would have to be based on income or I ll go to one of those senior living places for those 55 and up I am fed up.

All replies ASAP


----------

